# Tale of 3 PC’s



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Tale of 3 PC's*

Cavs played Friday night so I went to Sams to watch. Took 3 pairs of PC's for us to smoke.

Short and sweet&#8230;.

97 Boli PC - These things are like candy. Best of the late 90's PC's in my book.

98 ERDM PC - Mild. One dimensional until the end. Got Buttery.

00 RA PC - Nice, flavorful. Needs more time.

The Cavs won. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

not much of a cavs fan, but i am a boli pc fan. I guess it was good on both aspects for you guys


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

Great game and great cigars! Sounds like a nice night. I was gifted a 97 Boli PC and agree it was outstanding. Like nothing I've smoked before really. Will try the other two at some point. Awesome watching Lebron mature with his team mates. The kid is the real deal and he'll get Cleveland some championships if he stays there. These days though I LOVE that Detroit team...


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Da Klugs said:


> Cavs played Friday night so I went to Sams to watch. Took 3 pairs of PC's for us to smoke.
> 
> Short and sweet&#8230;.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with the Boli PC's being like candy. Can't get enough of them.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

I just got in from a 97 Boli PC. They never seem to disappoint. Always reliable. Can never go wrong. I love 'em!

I'm an admitted fair weather Cavs fan. When they do good, I'll watch and root for 'em. Can't see them getting past the Pistons though...


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

Very nice!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Da Klugs said:


> Cavs played Friday night so I went to Sams to watch. Took 3 pairs of PC's for us to smoke.
> 
> Short and sweet&#8230;.
> 
> ...


so much conveyed - so few words.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

I love those 97 Boli's, I just wish I had some similarily aged pc's for comparison.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



DonWeb said:


> so much conveyed - so few words.


Somebody say something?


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

Filler post.... I am trying to make 1,000 posts by 3 years here.
.
Just kidding, not, but sort of.

Nice Dave, you could have atleast throw an 85 RJ PC or 85 Party PC tubo into that mix. We'll have some of those for breakfast at SoCal.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Bruce5 said:


> Filler post.... I am trying to make 1,000 posts by 3 years here.
> .
> Just kidding, not, but sort of.
> 
> Nice Dave, you could have atleast throw an 85 RJ PC or 85 Party PC tubo into that mix. We'll have some of those for breakfast at SoCal.


Not if we hang with Kerry. He always shoves those 80-82 Panatela Largos at you with the Mamosas. MMMM


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Da Klugs said:


> Panatela Largos


I think I misplaced a box of those a few months ago when I was in St. Louis!
:mn


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Bruce5 said:


> I think I misplaced a box of those a few months ago when I was in St. Louis!
> :mn


That's enough to make a grown man cry!

See you in SoCal Buddy!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Da Klugs said:


> Cavs played Friday night so I went to Sams to watch. Took 3 pairs of PC's for us to smoke.
> 
> Short and sweet&#8230;.
> 
> ...


I've not been real impressed with the 97 Boli PC's. Just a matter of personal preference I guess. They seem earthy and one-noted. All the spice and sweetness I usually taste in Boli PC's seems absent. My favorite batch of them currently is OSU 2001. I prefer them with 5-7years. After that they seem a totally different cigar. Love those RA also! Never been real impressed with anything from ERDM except the Panatella Largos you sent from the 80's. Very good! Maybe they need lots of time to shine? Usually I find them too mild and not real flavorfull.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

Has anyone noticed that the 97 BPC's seem to be going out of stock on vendor's lists?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



nisiar said:


> Has anyone noticed that the 97 BPC's seem to be going out of stock on vendor's lists?


No, I know 2 vendors that have them in stock currently. They have been available for quite a while.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Fredster said:


> No, I know 2 vendors that have them in stock currently. They have been available for quite a while.


:tpd: They are out there still.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

Is 97 a big year for BPC or something? Just wondering how all these people have had a 97 recently? *confused*


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Fredster said:


> I've not been real impressed with the 97 Boli PC's. Just a matter of personal preference I guess. They seem earthy and one-noted. All the spice and sweetness I usually taste in Boli PC's seems absent.


My take on the 97 Boli PCs is just the opposite: I taste sweet, creamy smoke, mixed with a nice, deep peppery spice. A fantastic PC to my taste buds!


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



rdcross said:


> My take on the 97 Boli PCs is just the opposite: I taste sweet, creamy smoke, mixed with a nice, deep peppery spice. A fantastic PC to my taste buds!


:tpd: 97 Boli PCs are great! My favorite PC by far.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Nathan said:


> Is 97 a big year for BPC or something? Just wondering how all these people have had a 97 recently? *confused*


:r I don't think so Nathan. I was gifted mine by Hoyohio...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



rdcross said:


> My take on the 97 Boli PCs is just the opposite: I taste sweet, creamy smoke, mixed with a nice, deep peppery spice. A fantastic PC to my taste buds!


I'll try another one and see if there is any difference. Only smoked one so far and it was very one-noted. Could have just been a dud or something I guess. I smoked it first thing in the morning by the pool, and did not taste one bit of spice, just the same earthy taste throughout.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Fredster said:


> No, I know 2 vendors that have them in stock currently. They have been available for quite a while.


Yes, the97 BPC's are still available, but at several vendors they are no longer in stock. Those vendors are now selling 98's.
I got worried and ordered more, just in case! Now I wonder how the 98's are going to be.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

Just wondering. How much of a premium do you guys pay for the aged smokes? I have never bought aged ones and have always wondered how much more I would be in for if I bought pre-aged cigars.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



nisiar said:


> Yes, the97 BPC's are still available, but at several vendors they are no longer in stock. Those vendors are now selling 98's.
> I got worried and ordered more, just in case! Now I wonder how the 98's are going to be.


I guess we use different vendors then. The two that still have them are the only two I've seen them at. I have smoked 98 Boli PC's and they were fantastic. Just about everything I've smoked from 98 is.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Bruce5 said:


> I think I misplaced a box of those a few months ago when I was in St. Louis!
> :mn


Locker # 8 is their current resting place. Thanks again.

Fred when i first got the 97 Boli's a year ago that was my feeling as well. This one had been sitting about a year. Much, much better. I had not purchased any more based upon that initial smoke. This of course has now been corrected.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Da Klugs said:


> Locker # 8 is their current resting place. Thanks again.
> 
> Fred when i first got the 97 Boli's a year ago that was my feeling as well. This one had been sitting about a year. Much, much better. I had not purchased any more based upon that initial smoke. This of course has now been corrected.


Thats really strange Dave. Maybe my tastes were just off that day? I have had quite a few 98's and they were all very good. I'm going to try another one soon and see if there is any difference. It's a handmade product and the blend could have just been off on the one I tried.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Fredster said:


> Thats really strange Dave. Maybe my tastes were just off that day? I have had quite a few 98's and they were all very good. I'm going to try another one soon and see if there is any difference. It's a handmade product and the blend could have just been off on the one I tried.


I was in the same boat and even called up the other Fred (Rock Star) to tell him about my problems with the box of 97 Boli PCs I purchased a few months ago. I had one about two weeks after I got them in, and they were plugged and rather tasteless. All he said was "wait." I just had one the other night (after 3-4 months of stabilizing) and it reminded me of why I purchased them in the first place. Sheer bliss. 

Please try another one soon and let us know how you like it this time! :w


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*



Da Klugs said:


> Locker # 8 is their current resting place. Thanks again.


.
Dave:
Cool, if they come out of resting in 10 years or so.... I would love to see how they turn out... I enjoy cigars in their 30s. 
.
I am with Fred on the 97 Boli PCs, to me they have lost what I enjoy in them. 
It is a matter of preference...but for me I like them with no more than 5 years on 'em.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Tale of 3 PC's*

I just smoked the other 97 I had from Cobe. This one had a little more sweetness, but I still didn't taste any spice. This is one of the few Cubans I like with a little less age. It's all just personal preference, but I agree with Bruce, I like these best with around 5 years.


----------

